# What Colors Are They??



## Amitesh (Apr 15, 2009)

This pair are my very first homing pigeons. I just want to know what colors they are. Can anyone help me?

http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo90/Amitesh26/Pigeons001.jpg

http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo90/Amitesh26/Pigeons002.jpg


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Amitesh said:


> This pair are my very first homing pigeons. I just want to know what colors they are. Can anyone help me?
> 
> http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo90/Amitesh26/Pigeons001.jpg
> 
> http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo90/Amitesh26/Pigeons002.jpg


http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo90/Amitesh26/Pigeons001.jpg is a Pied Sooty Blue Bar. A racer would probably call it a Blue Pencil splash for short.

http://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo90/Amitesh26/Pigeons002.jpg Is a Pied Red check white flight. Or Red check splash for short 

I'm assuming the red bird is the hen of the pair? I don't see any flecks in the tail that would indicate it being a male.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Right on the money BECKEY* GEORGE


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Becky,
I cannot believe you are 15, I hope when I grow up I'm as smart as you!!! Of course my 16 year old daughter says that will never happen.

Tony


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*The red check looks like the cock bird*

I would think the ash red is the cock and the blue is the hen from the looks of the birds. Ash red cocks that don't have black flecks are just homozygous ash reds, not split for blue. All their young will be ash reds.

The blue bar could be a very light check, hetero for checker. It is also possible that these are false checks from sooty as Becky says.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You're right Bill, the red does look like very cock-like. The majority of the reds I see are split for blue, but it's always possible for it to be pure red.


----------

